# New Nissan Pathfinder Forums



## RacerZX (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey all just a quick FYI, we're setting up Pathfinder specific forms at www.TheNissanPath.com, stop by and check it out if you're interested. Thanks.

-Carl


----------



## bonecollector (Feb 11, 2003)

why, something wrong with this one?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, adverting on a forum to go to another forum of same topic is quite rude. And first post at that. Maybe I should go there and sign up and post a message for people to come here! LOL


----------



## dirtdog (Jun 20, 2006)

Tards won't even validate new registers

Board won't last long


----------



## bati (Apr 22, 2005)

its about time......


why cant the Pathfinder have a web site of its own....

4Runners have one just strictly for 4runners


----------



## bati (Apr 22, 2005)

RacerZX said:


> Hey all just a quick FYI, we're setting up Pathfinder specific forms at www.TheNissanPath.com, stop by and check it out if you're interested. Thanks.
> 
> -Carl




you need more PEeps on the forum 

because 4 aint cutting it...


----------



## pathy2021 (Jun 22, 2006)

pathy should have it's own website.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You guys have never heard of Nissanpathfinders.com? Or NPORA? ( http://npora.ipbhost.com ) Sheesh. Somebody needs to Google a little harder.


----------



## sully55 (Dec 14, 2005)

That website only goes up to year 2000 pathfinders. Its now 2006 my brother.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

If you'd bothered to check, I'm sure you'd find that all Pathfinders are welcome, just not that well represented because most 01-06 owners don't off-road their Pathfinders.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

Just a fyi, The Nissan Path :: The World Wide Nissan Pathfinder Owners Forum :: R51 / R50 / WD21 :: www.TheNissanPath.com Pathfinder forum

is alive and well, and has some excellent info for 05+ PF owners.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

This is an excellent Pathfinder forum in France, with lots of info;

http://pathfinder-passion.actifforum.com/ (Great French site about Euro spec 05+ R51's, registration required to view)


----------



## Tillyboat (Mar 16, 2007)

Everyone should check out The Nissan Path :: The World Wide Nissan Pathfinder Owners Forum :: R51 / R50 / WD21 :: www.TheNissanPath.com. I've found quite a bit of information on that site. The different models are spread out, so you don't have to scan through all of the threads. It's been really good, check it out.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

For those who haven't found it yet PCOA has excellent info on euro spec R51's, including the VQ40 euro Pathfinder;

PCoA • Index page

.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

Some great info on the Euro built R51 Pathfinder, in Spanish;

Pathfinder

.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

Exellent Pathfinder forum in Russian, mainly 05+ PF information;

Nissan Pathfinder - Ôîðóìû Club-Nissan.ru

.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

Excellent Nissan forum from South Africa, registration required to search for info on R50's and R51's;

http://www.nissan4x4.co.za/forum/default.asp

.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

Some general Nissan info at;

Pirate4x4.Com Bulletin Board - Powered by vBulletin

.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

This is more of a general Nissan forum but has some neat Pathfinder info as well, a Nissan club from Argentina;

ClubNissanArgentina :: Índice

.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

Some good VQ40 engine and component info;

theNewX.org - Second Generation Nissan Xterra

.


----------



## HybridFire (Jul 28, 2008)

fools, this one is great.


----------

